# Itasca Suncruiser vs Fleetwood Pace Arrow



## Charleslyle2 (May 11, 2007)

I am new to this group.  My family is considering our first RV.  We have narrowed it down to a 1999 Itasca Suncruiser (37 foot) w/ v10 and a 1998 Fleetwood Pace Arrow (35 foot) w/ 8 cyl.  We like both units equally but are leaning towards the Itasca based on the fact it has a wider chasis and the V10.  One dealer we spoke with said the ride on the Itasca would be smoother based on the wheel base (wheels on the Fleetwood are closer in).  I am also leaning towards the Itasca ecause of the V10.

Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 12, 2007)

Re: Itasca Suncruiser vs Fleetwood Pace Arrow

Welcome to the forum, Charlie!


----------



## C Nash (May 12, 2007)

Re: Itasca Suncruiser vs Fleetwood Pace Arrow

Hi Charlie, drive them both and decide for yourself which handles best. I do like the Itascas but Pace Arrows are good IMO. The earlier V10 had some problems but the 99 could have the improved engine. Think 2000 was when they pretty well all had rhe engine.  You can tell by either the 8th or 10th diget (I think) If it's a Y you have the improved V10. Maybe someone else can give a little more info on this. Bothe will probably need new tires if they are original. Look for tire production date stamped on tires. If they are 5 to 7 years old they should be replaced regardles of tread. Good luck


----------



## s.harrington (May 22, 2007)

Re: Itasca Suncruiser vs Fleetwood Pace Arrow

If they are chevy chassi take the V-8.  If ford take the V-10.  The Chevy V-10 was too small and underpowered for large motorhomes.


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2007)

Re: Itasca Suncruiser vs Fleetwood Pace Arrow

In 1998 the GM chassis was still narrow and it had a GVWR of only 16K with a very soft ride which means poor handling when in truck traffic or cross wind. On the other hand you are looking at a 99 Ford that has at least an 18K GVWR and depending upon when it was built, might have 20K. That is pretty significant. I have owned one of the Ford V-10 chassis motorhomes since it was introduced and I have now been fulltime in it for seven + years. It does have a rather stiff ride on the front axle, but that can be improved by changing to Monroe shocks and by making sure that you use the tire inflation guides and adjust the air pressure in the tires to the proper one for the weight and do not run the tires at the max. rated air pressure. Before you buy that GM chassis, make sure that you weigh it yourself and compare that to the GVWR from the plate inside of the RV. Do that same thing for the Ford chassis and it will make that choice very easy. Many RVs built on the GM chassis are at or near the max. GVWR when empty and overloading is a serious problem with them. That was particularly true with products from Fleetwood at that time.


----------

